# varroa v/s AFB



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you rope test the brood?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I have never seen it done but when I tried the larvae was brown coloured and it would stick out about 2-3mm 1/8 - 2/8 inch or so


----------



## jdb1930 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just stick a match or toothpick or small stick in there and move it around in a circle a few times, then slowly pull it out. 

Then answer these questions:
1. Does the larva stick to the match
2. Does the larva look like snot 
3. Does part of the snot pull out of the comb around 1in or does the whole larve come out whole.

If the larva come out whole and you can answer no to question 1 and 2 then it is negative for the rope test, meaning according to the rope test it is not AFB. Ofcourse that does not mean it is not AFB.

I had the same question and it took a more knowing person than me to see if it was AFB or Varroa.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*tough one*

typically if the scale can pick out easily it's not afb, however, depending on the stage that might not apply. If your not sure you can always send a sample to beltzville- looks a lot like afb to me but could be wrong


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

what "Scale" are you guys referring to? I must be missing something.

I see a number of brood cells that are partially opened and a bunch with small bits of debris that looks like chewed wax sitting in the bottoms of some of the cells.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*scale*

If you hold the frame with the top bar closest to you and have the light at your back, with the frame at a slight angle, you will be looking at the bottom of the cell. Using a tooth pick or a cotton swab try to pick out the scale and see how it comes out


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I think the scale is the fungal spores left behind. I think the "rope" test is if you stick something into a larve and try and pull it out....a "snot" like rope will form. I new at this...but this is what Ive read. Those bees head down in the cells suggests starvation?

maybe a queenless live with a laying worker?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

oh...I would freeze em'.....and then go for it


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

papar said:


> If you hold the frame with the top bar closest to you and have the light at your back, with the frame at a slight angle, you will be looking at the bottom of the cell. Using a tooth pick or a cotton swab try to pick out the scale and see how it comes out


Aha!

Thank you for the description. Makes sense now.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

The whole larvae would come out although not as easily. It would not stick to the twig and would not rope for 1 inch. going by your description of the test I would say it is negative.

they did not starve, the empty cells are from robbers. and it had a perfectly laying 6month old queen. 

I combined another weak nuc to this one and found it dead 4 weeks later.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Mite killed brood can rope and stink. Send a sample to Beltsville and you'll know for sure.


http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=7472

I've had foulbrood in my hives, and your pics are very unsettling. Even if the tests came back clean I would probably burn all of the brood frames.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

AFB usually ropes much further than 2/8" (1/4"?). It usually strings for more than an inch. Often much more. If in doubt send a sample to Beltsville or buy a test kit or do a Holts milk test.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=7473

http://www.bushfarms.com/beespests.htm#afb


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

It looks like AFB. It's a comparitively small expense to change out the frames anyway. Scorch the box too. 

dickm


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

it was AFB. my new packages got it when I made the mistake of using old comb. Had to shake out adult bees, burn all brood and comb added brand new foundationless frames. they are working on second deep now. lesson learned the hard way. I treated with tylenol.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I treated with tylenol.

That's a new one.  Tylosin or Tylan might work better.  Personally I'd stick with fire.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

my bad it's tylan


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

There are a couple of indicators there worth noting from your pics, the large number of cells with depressed caps and quite a few of them that have pierced caps indicating that bees have made an attempt to open them up for cleaning.

I would suspect that should you have opened one of the capped cells then the rope test would have been much longer than 3-6mm

I was not surprised that your final post indicated AFB.

Irradiation of wooden ware, tools and clothing is often used over here for the sterilization where AFB has been diagnosed. 

Mick


----------

